# Recipe of the year!!!!!!!!!



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

This is the best for cooking fish. This works with trout, reds, snapper, ling, just about any fish. I like long narrow pieces. 

Take Fellet and cover both sides with lots of blacken seasoning. Take some shrimp and cover with the blacken seasoning. In a hot pan place the fish and shrimp and blacken or get near blacken. Remove from the hot fire. 

Now put one shrimp about every inch lined up on top of the fish. Next take a spoon and cover the fish with Pico. I buy Pico mild at HEB. Line that pico up and cover all the fish. Next add shreded chedder cheese to cover all the fish. Next add thin slices of pepper jack cheese cover all the fish.

Place in the oven until the cheese melts but not runny. While the fish is in the oven , get an avacoda and cut it in then slices. 

Remove fish from oven and line up sliced avacoda across the fish dish. One avacoda slice per inch. 

If you want it hotter use hotter pico. I usually eat two fellets it is so good. Fix what ever sides you want but when I eat this all I eat is the fish. I think you will agree this is the recipe of the year.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Looks great, thanks


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

That sounds really good....I'll have to try it.

Thanks !


----------



## cstewart_sfa (Jun 24, 2006)

You have made the top ten list for me...I cooked this tonight. Pretty simple and darn good. It takes quite a bit to impress me in a culinary aspect but you have achieved it

Thanks,
CS - Lufkin, TX


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Awesome pictures, made my mouth water. I am glad you enjoyed. I have done with catfish, almost every kind of fish is good, I could have ate that whole platter!!!


----------



## Chasin Tail (Aug 14, 2010)

Ill give it a shot


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Looks good Rusty, It would even be better if you make your own fresh Pico.. Fresh is the key to cooking and tasting better...


----------

